# Early Spring Muddy Water Lures



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

What does everyone like to use in the early spring fishing up and muddy waters?

I'm mainly throwing Jigs and spinner baits but what are some other suggestions?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I like using Chatterbaits, in fact I caught a few yesterday in zero vis 49f water on one.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Chatterbaits or spinner baits (big Colorado bladed)


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

I like rat l traps, if its real dirty water i like something bright like a fire tiger color or chartruese and black!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Squarebill chartreuse with a rattle


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Chartreuse twisty tail mullets


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

those using chatterbaits are you using a trailer?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I do. Usually just a twister tail. Something with some flavor to it , I'm a firm believer that they hold onto it longer if it's got some flavor

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow interesting stuff.. what flavors or lures do y’all use if any? I’ve never tried any? They really worth using?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

ohihunter2014 said:


> those using chatterbaits are you using a trailer?


Yamamoto makes some real nice chatter bait specific trailers . The Zako is pretty slick and one of my favorites


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I talked to bass pro Todd Faircloth he uses a swim bait for trailer on chatter baits.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The Zako is an awesome swimbait if you have never seen it


----------

